# Big and Little Belts montana???



## dieseldog

Hey guys am going elk hunting by myself out in the Belts in MT. Anyone been there before. Does anyone know of any horse packers in the area to get game out if i was to kill an elk by myself? Also any other info would be appreciated as this is my first time out there. Send me a private message here if you dont want to put any extra info out for everyone to see. thanks for your time.


----------



## iwantabuggy

You ever been Elk hunting before? Even though I do it, I consider it un-wise to go by yourself. Especially in an area you don't even know. It can be extremely dangerous. I fell last week while elk hunting and was extremely lucky/blessed that I was able to get up and walk out on my own power. Just a littel bit worse, and I might still be laying there waiting for someone to find me.

On the outside chance that you do get lucky enough (or is it un-lucky?) to kill one you will definitely have your hands full if you've never done it before. I can gut a deer in about 10 minutes or less, by myself, but my first elk took over an hour, by myself. And that is the easy part. As for getting someone to pack it out for you, I'd recommend not even going unless you have something pre-arranged or are extremely hardy. Since you are suggesting that you might need someone to pack it out for you, I am guessing that you are not up to the task of packing it out on your back. I have done it several times, and it is a physical challenge to say the least. It usually will take me 4 or more trips with a backpack full of meat to get one elk out.

No, I've never been to the Belt mountains. Sorry I can't offer any advice there.

FWIW........


----------



## dieseldog

Yes Buggy I go on one or two elk hunts a year for the past 8 years. Just never been to the Belts before. I have only been on one elk hunt by myself before and i know it can be dangerous by yourself but what the heck when you can't get anyone else to go along you gotta go by yourself. Yes i have packed an elk out before on my back. It is alot easier if you can find a horse packer to come and help you pack out if you can find one in the area you are hunting. Thanks for the concern i am well aware of what goes into an elk hunt and what work is involved if you are lucky enough to tag out. Just looking at trying a new area and wondering if anyone had any insight to the area.


----------



## iwantabuggy

In that case, I wish you good :sniper: luck.

I, actually prefer to go alone aside from the dangerous part of it. I usually make my kills when I am alone. I have gone alone many times, but I believe my days for that are just about up. Play with a dog for long enough and you are going to get bit, if you know what I mean. In addition to that, as i get older, my body doesn't cope with it nearly as well as it once did.


----------



## KRAKMT

I live close but have only atv'd the little belts. The little and big belts cover a lot of area. Like several hundred miles. Where ish are you headed. They extend into six counties that I can count off the top of my head.
It is sorta like me saying I am going to hunt the breaks, does anyone know an outfitter around there.
Where ya looking? Is your tag for a designated area?
K


----------



## river_jiggin2

the majority of the belts are in a general season rifle tags..some advice check into the amount of snow there is at the higher elevations when there is snow it helps push elk down but if there is little snow those elk will hang higher on private ranches which are almost impossible to get on... hope that helps some


----------



## dieseldog

Thanks for the tips guys. I didn't want to ask for to specific of an area but i have a general tag and am looking at staying in White Sulphur Springs and hunting nw of there. At least that is my plan as a starting spot.


----------

